# Franchi I-12



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you guys know about them? Anyone shoot one? How do you like it? How does it cycle with all sorts of loads? How is it in the piss poor weather that us duckhunters love? I have Cabela's running a BCI check on me today so that I can possibly purchase one.... its pretty **** sweet from the little bit I messed with it last night.... light, short stocked (big issue with my Remi) so it won't hang on my clothes, comes with box, five tubes (I might use two) brand spankin new for 599 closeout. Guy told me normal retail is 800? Didn't pay for it so I can still choose something else, but I've always wanted a semi auto but want something decent for my money. I don't have the cash on hand to drop for a SBEII, SX3 or Extrema but do have about 800 to play with I guess. I did look at those and like the feel of them along with all the "goodies" but I already feel guilty dropping that much on a new gun.... terrible about buyers remorse I guess. Joel, I will be getting a couple Carlson chokes for the Remi though, so don't think I disregarded your advice... Too bad i can't get one that'll fit both the Remi and the Franchi. I don't know... they seem to have good reviews from what I can find on the internet to read and although an old friend of mine has a point about the third shot generally being unnecessary, I've wanted a semi auto longer than I've wanted an O/U. So...fire away with advice or info guys... I'd appreciate it.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have had both the Franchi and the Stoegers in the past & I wont own another one. The thing always jammed up on me, Ripped out the metal on most of my hulls when it was trying to eject them. Had them "not fire" a few times. Couldnt get any consistency out of the patterns no matter what choke or load I used. 

I would check out the Browning gold hunters if your looking for a semi auto. Some places you can get them for about 800 brand new if they have them on sale.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Rat,
Be sure to check out the Benellis that only hold 3" shells, you don't need 3.5's anyway. I have a matching pair of M1's in 12 and 20 gauge and absolutely love them. They are black composite and cost right around your budgeted amount. I use the 12 on geese and the 20 on ducks and all my upland tasks.
Shane


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Stacey auto loader is a Traditions and she like it a ton. no problem with it. It only shoot 3inch.For her that good enough.I would not take it out the lake and hunt with any auto loader in less you want to go home and clean the crap out of it.I think they are great guns. I would not go with the Browning gold hunters. That just me thou. Good luck and let us know what you picked up. If the gun shoot 3 1/2 does not mean you have to. but it all was nice knowing that you can shoot the bigger shell if you want with out spending extra money on hevi shoot.I like shooting 3 1/2 at my geese and swans.You know that.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

RR, usually I would make a smart crack about how cheap you are right now, but I think in this case you are just being a smart frugal buyer. Franchi makes good stuff (I own 2) and they stand behind their product so I don't think you can go wrong with that gun. Steveo must have bought a lemon...Besides, if it feels good, do it!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Riley Cabelas had the Beretta 3901 ( I think thats the correct model ) on sale for about that same price. I've been missing birds with mine for a couple of years and have had ZERO issues.

Personal experience..... I would feel good referring anybody to this gun


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

do NOT purchase a Franchi or Stoeger


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL... nice Tex.  I actually expected to see some crack about being cheap when I got on here again. I actually got on the Benelli site forums and Stevo, there were a lot of guys having issues with them cycling lighter loads, then there was something about having to shoot four boxes of the heaviest shot available through them to break in the springs so they'd cycle properly.... just not stuff I really wanted to hear, especially when some of the suggested fixes didn't result in a working shotgun. It didn't sound real great when people had to deal with Franchi customer service either.... :? Some of it sounded like it was a "cleanliness" issue too but some of you guys probably would have beat me for how my 870 looked before the season started and it has worked just fine after a touch of Hoppe's and a little elbow grease.... I want more of that reliability from my brand new gun as well. 8) 

I think I may sit and think about my decision to buy another gun for a little bit, while also fondling as many as I possibly can and researching a bit more.... my gun now works fantastic, but I really want a camo or the black "duratouch" finish so the rust factor from the lake and other places kinda is minimized. I'll be going into Sportsmans tonight to see if they have the Carlson choke I want and I also plan on looking at some of the mid range over/unders in camo to see what the prices are going to be on something like that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I also plan on looking at some of the mid range over/unders in camo to see what the prices are going to be on something like that.


You will be looking at over a grand for a camo over and under.If you are going to spend that kind of money you might as well buy the sx3 auto camo.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

I turned my buddy onto one of these boat anchors. He had problem after problem after problem with them. He bought it from cabelas and had ejection and firing problems the first week. So he took it back and cabelas is awesome and switched him out for another I-12, so same model, but different gun. This one had the exact same problems. They are just POORLY built, i worked for a gun dealer and the two most guns that came back were the Stoeger and the Franchi's........STAY AWAY FROM THEM.

IMO it's well worth it to just save the money and get "THE GUN" you want. I shoot the Benelli which technically is the same as the franchi's and this is why i figured that they would be the similar in quality. I would look at the Winchester SX3, that shoots up to 3" if your worried about the money. It's probably the best for your dollar.

HTH


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Mabey that was just my guns that I had, But I doubt it. I started off with the Stoeger.... $400 bucks for a new autoloader, sounds too good to be true right?? Yup it was. Ended up selling that one & went the step up with the Franchi, another bad choice. I ended up selling & found a near new Gold hunter off a buddy for $500 (Thank god for divorces :lol: ) If you are able to hold off for a little bit & save just a tad more, you should be able to go with one of those good 3. I have shot both the SBE2 and the xtrema3 (I think) and those are some SWEEET ass guns. Saving just a extra couple hundred you could even get one used off KSL. You would still be left with a MUCH better gun than the Franchi's ive seen. They say Stoeger and Franchi are both made (I think by Benelli), But they definately dont use the same parts in them.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

has anyone shot the new Remington 887???


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> has anyone shot the new Remington 887???


No and I've looked up a bunch of stuff on the internet about them, just reviews and stuff but they sound pretty good. I was also thinking of just getting a camo 870 since I like the matte/composite I've got. Honestly, the biggest reason for the new shotgun idea is that the one I've got is beat up, older, losing finish, hard to keep unrusted anymore and I kinda had an itch for a new toy I thought I'd try to scratch.

I was talking to the wife today and mentioned that as much softball as I play over the summer, I ought to just hook up my Remi 870 with some aftermarket chokes I've had recommended and go buy a new softball bat I'm going to use more often anyway. :shock: Sacrilegious I know.... :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If you like your pump, check out the Benelli supernova. They are nice guns for a pump. My Favorite pump out there is definately the Browning BPS. That is a awesome gun, but pretty expensive. I actually prefer to use my pump because for some reason im more accurate with it. Withe the semi auto, its more of a race to get my 3 shots off than it is to actually aim the **** gun :lol: My duck success is much better with my pump as im actually forced to aim after every shot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> If you like your pump, check out the Benelli supernova. They are nice guns for a pump. My Favorite pump out there is definately the Browning BPS. That is a awesome gun, but pretty expensive. I actually prefer to use my pump because for some reason im more accurate with it. Withe the semi auto, its more of a race to get my 3 shots off than it is to actually aim the **** gun :lol: My duck success is much better with my pump as im actually forced to aim after every shot.


Messed with a buddies Nova and wasn't real crazy about it.... if I got another pump, knowing the abuse I've put my 870 through, it'd be another 870, only camo dipped. When its all said and done, I'll probably keep shooting "ol' reliable" for another while longer even if I did have the new toy. Can't say too many good things about a gun you're comfortable with. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> has anyone shot the new Remington 887???


NO but I would love to have the cash for one. They look awesome!! I own the 1187 all camo. Got it on KSL for 480 :shock: Its been the best gun I have ever owned. Cycles all loads flawlessly. I had a few jams with dove loads last year but they were the lighted made and when I stepped up the powder charge it fixed the problem.

Watch KSL and if the gun is overpriced ask if they will drop it. I talked mine down 120 bucks cuz it had been on there for a while. He said it had only been shot a few times. I researched and found that if the bolt showed a lot of resistance when trying to cycle then it truly hadn't been shot much. When I met up with the dude I checked and sure enough it was real solid. Havent had any probs and it was nice to shoot a gun that I felt like I was used to shooting. The 1187 is just a supped up 870. This made cleaning, loading, and most importantly shooting an easy transition. Good luck getting a new gun! It will be so nice to have the "spare" to take out to GSL and shoot the new gun all the other places.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

I was in a similar boat as you a month ago. I had the same budget and I had a friend that was really trying to push me to get a Stoeger but the more I read about them the more I didn't want them. They are manufactured in Turkey, which has a reputation for having crappy manufacturing. Not to mention all of the problems people were having with the gun.

So then I started researching the Franchi. Once again, the more I read the more problems I found.

I wanted a used Browning Gold but was unable to find one in time. I ended up buying the Remington 11-87 (3" version) in camo. Wally World had it for 577 plus you get a $50 rebate from Remington. I ended up paying less than most of the used Camo 11-87's at Cabelas and Gallensons. From everything I read on the internet the 3" 11-87's were flawless. However, the 3.5" 11-87's had problems up the anus.

Just my 2 cents but I have had 0 problems with my 11-87 cycling anything I throw at it. Plus it fits me extremely well and I shoot great with it. If I had to do it all over again, I probably would have saved some cash up and bought an SX3 or Extrema instead.


----------



## Levi Garrett (Nov 10, 2009)

I own 2 Franchi I-12 shotguns. I have the camo synthetic 3" and the traditional blued hardwood. Both guns have seen over 2000 rounds, WITH NO JAMS OR MISFIRES. Lead shot, steel shot, #2, #3, trap loads, I have shot it all with no problems. You do have to keep these guns clean, but that should be a given.

Next to my Browning sweet 16 gauge semi-auto, these are my favorite shotguns to shoot. I have owned Remingtons, Gold Hunters, Benelli's, and find them no better than the I-12, especially for the price. Franchi also stands behind their product, I have personal experience dealing with their Customer Service Department.

It is always your choice, buy what feels right to you and your shooting style, not what a bunch of yahoos on the internet say.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> (Thank god for divorces :lol: )


 :lol: That's funny. I have several "divorce" guns. Kinda makes you want to hang around guys with unstable, dramatic, toxic, retarded, relationship skills. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Levi Garrett said:


> I own 2 Franchi I-12 shotguns. I have the camo synthetic 3" and the traditional blued hardwood. Both guns have seen over 2000 rounds, WITH NO JAMS OR MISFIRES. Lead shot, steel shot, #2, #3, trap loads, I have shot it all with no problems. You do have to keep these guns clean, but that should be a given.
> 
> Next to my Browning sweet 16 gauge semi-auto, these are my favorite shotguns to shoot. I have owned Remingtons, Gold Hunters, Benelli's, and find them no better than the I-12, especially for the price. Franchi also stands behind their product, I have personal experience dealing with their Customer Service Department.
> 
> It is always your choice, buy what feels right to you and your shooting style, *not what a bunch of yahoos on the internet say.....*


You just joined the ranks. Welcome aboard fellow yahoo. :mrgreen:


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a friend who shoots the I-12 and hasn't had any issues with it. i owned 2 m2000's and won't ever use one again unless it's as a blunt object. too many problems to list and brings back bad memories. i think cabelas may possibly sell their returned guns on that clearance rack so buyer beware. the only "cheap" auto i've owned that worked for me is the baikal mp153/ remington spartan spr453. remington is no longer carrying them, so you can find good deals on the closeout but they retailed near $400 last season. 

if i found a good deal i'd be all over an sbe3. i really liked the inertia drive in it. if the brownings and winchesters fit me i wouldn't pass up a deal on those either, but the don't. the xtrema 2 fits me nice and shoots well but i can't seem to find a deal on it either. long story short, buy what fits you and shoots well. 

good luck with whatever you end up with.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> What do you guys know about them? Anyone shoot one? How do you like it? How does it cycle with all sorts of loads? How is it in the **** poor weather that us duckhunters love? I have Cabela's running a BCI check on me today so that I can possibly purchase one.... its pretty **** sweet from the little bit I messed with it last night.... light, short stocked (big issue with my Remi) so it won't hang on my clothes, comes with box, five tubes (I might use two) brand spankin new for 599 closeout. Guy told me normal retail is 800? Didn't pay for it so I can still choose something else, but I've always wanted a semi auto but want something decent for my money. I don't have the cash on hand to drop for a SBEII, SX3 or Extrema but do have about 800 to play with I guess. I did look at those and like the feel of them along with all the "goodies" but I already feel guilty dropping that much on a new gun.... terrible about buyers remorse I guess. Joel, I will be getting a couple Carlson chokes for the Remi though, so don't think I disregarded your advice... Too bad i can't get one that'll fit both the Remi and the Franchi. I don't know... they seem to have good reviews from what I can find on the internet to read and although an old friend of mine has a point about the third shot generally being unnecessary, I've wanted a semi auto longer than I've wanted an O/U. So...fire away with advice or info guys... I'd appreciate it.


A new gun would be nice, but i would check the shot guns on ksl.com. Things are pretty bad and people are selling there new/semi new guns for half the price of a new one. Found a sweet benelli superblack hawk made by handk for $700 and it only had 2 boxes shot thru it!

DiverFreak


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Stay away from the 3-1/2'' 11-87, my father-in-law's gun has broke twice already. while my 3'' 11-87 was the most dependable auto i ever owned. Don't know why I sold it ?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Call a spade a spade. I owned a Stoeger 2000 for 3 years. It was ok as an upland gun. Not robust enough for my needs as a waterfowl gun, but I never had a bit of trouble with mine. I put nearly 2500 rounds through it which I feel is maybe enough to get a feel for it. I sold it for $250 (the kid got a good deal on a good gun if he takes care of it) It patterned 50/50 to the sight picture; something I don't like, but most guys do. I prefer a ~75/25 pattern (slightly high), and all of my shotguns shoot that way. 
The replacement gun came in the form of an all synthetic 870 express super mag, with added skeet, lt. mod, and briley extreme range chokes. I'll tell you what, that briley EXR choke is the shizwit for folding mallards!!! :twisted: 

If you must get an auto, pony up the cash and get a Remington 11-87 or mossberg 935. I think they are twice the gun as the Stoeger or Franchi. Stoeger and Franchi are still good guns, no disrespect. 

Confidence in you gun is key. If that comes in an I-12, 3901, 11-87, 870, or what ever; when ducks are backpeddling in the decoys you want your gun to do its job as you expect. For me, I trust my 870 or my Ruger Red Label above all else.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I own a Franchi 912 and can't say enough good things about it. I bought mine new online for $450. The 612 is the same gun but in 3". Franchi has made good guns for many years but I think the I-12 is a step down in quality. I like the fit and feel of it and almost bought one myself but I'm glad I bought the 912 instead. BTW Franchi is owned by Benelli but not made by them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Franchi has made good guns for many years but I think the I-12 is a step down in quality. I like the fit and feel of it and almost bought one myself but I'm glad I bought the 912 instead.


That is one I've read a lot of good things about.... the 912. The I-12 is going back on Cabela's shelf.... I don't need the headache. I don't know that I'll find anything that'll take the abuse I give my 870 and still fire so I'll stay put for now I guess. The comment about keeping a gun clean to get it to work.... well, I'm not THAT guy with the squeaky clean gear every weekend so that doesn't apply here. If auto's are that touchy, then I won't own one... I just don't keep my gear clean all the time and need something that'll basically function no matter what. Woolly bugger, you're right on about confidence as well. If I'm shooting a gun waiting for something to go wrong, then I won't shoot worth a ****... not that I'm some ace now so mind games when I'm out hunting is not going to do me any favors. 



diverfreak said:


> A new gun would be nice, but i would check the shot guns on ksl.com. Things are pretty bad and people are selling there new/semi new guns for half the price of a new one. Found a sweet benelli superblack hawk made by handk for $700 and it only had 2 boxes shot thru it!
> 
> DiverFreak


What do you guys think about pawn shop guns? I had a roommate that got several guns from his stepdads pawn shop and he said that when he checked em out, most of them were in good condition, they'd just been there for a while and needed to be cleaned up but then worked just fine. When looking on KSL, do you meet up with the person and check out the gun first? I'd assume that might be the right thing to do.... :?:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't know if I'd buy a gun off of somebody on ksl unless it was a very simple gun...like an over/under or a pump unless it was still in the box or only shot a limited number of times. I bought a benelli nova off a guy but it still had the packing grease on it and in the box. I don't know if I'd buy a used autoloader off of anyone unless I knew them and was able to shoot it before laying the money down.


----------

